# Float System



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I was thinking about maybe ordering a float system but didn't know if i would actually ever use it. I'm suppose to be heading to the rigs for a trip in about a month and thinking it might get some good use there. Anyone have any experience with them? Pros and cons? Any info would be nice.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I've read and studied this for aboutfive years now. I have also talked and emailed guys out in CA who use this stuff regularly. 

They hunt these fish free diving in a "bottomless" ocean...as it would be to us at the rigs.

I don't think we want to be attached to fish like we are when on scuba prowling the bottom for grouper/snapper etc.

Are you planning on free diving for tuna at the rigs?We have been trying to do this for years and the opportunity keeps eluding us..but perhaps not this year.

I am by no means an expert but this is the deal I am getting from the people that do hunt this way and the rig I have set up for it.

I have a rife Hawaian gun with a breakaway rig. This is the rig where you have the rubber band type material that fits into the back hole on the stock of the riffe gun. 

http://memimage.cardomain.com/ride_images/2/4231/1721/23075860098_large.jpg

This breakaway rig is connected to the shaft and andto a rife 50 foot float line. The float line is then connected to a "life guard" can. The thing you see the life guards at the beach use when they rescue people. This thing can float up to 300 lbs. Attached to the bouy is a divers float and flag.

The strategy is to make about a 20 foot free dive and hopefully get in range of the tuna. Shoot one and pull (or let the fish pull) out the breakaway rig and head to the surface and back to the boat. We will then follow the flag and float till the fish tires. Once we have the line on the boat we will free dive with another gun for a kill shot if necessary.

Of course, like I said, I have never done this but this is my plan. I would definitley not want the spear to be permantly attached to the gun like we currently have configured.

One of three things would happen if you get lucky enough to nail a big tuna. You would loose the shaft, you would loose the gun, or you may loose yourself! (Possibly all three?!)

A long response but yes I would rig up a float and line rig for that adventure.

PM me if you would like to discuss it further.


----------



## gulfwaterman (Nov 16, 2007)

from personal experience if you are hunting on the rig for such fish as snapper, grouper, ect. a reel is much more convienent. easy to swim in and out the rig. i do use a float as well, but usually on the outskirts of the rig, in open water , or above deep wrecks.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

This was a tip from 10x world record holder, Cameron Kirkconnell....

A 25'(ish)bungee line (added toa section of float line) is usually recommended too. The larger fish will tear themselves apart fighting a 300+lb float and the bungee acts as a damper just like the bungees on some shockcords (but longer...and ismore important/effective than it ison shockcords)

The bungee lines can be purchased...but if you have the guts to try to thread dynema or some other type of line through the bungee than it can bea DIY project. The only problem is you have to have someone/something holding one end of the bungee as you strech it out far enough to get the "inside line"installed with enough slack so the bungee is actually effective.Cameron said that they used to make their own, buta 25ish' bungee will strech to 75' and that is a lot of force tobe standing infront of as you stretch it.... 

I think the float system would work great in openwater/free diving, but if you in or around the rigs on SCUBA you will get frustrated with a float line getting in the way...at least I would! I'm rigging my gun so I can shoot withfloat system/riding rig/or regular by just clipping on (or) off different accessories and hardware.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

I havent used one myself but my neighbor has. He uses them free diving under weed line for dolphin and wahoo. I plan on buying one before summer so i can join him. :toast


----------

